# Bunny allergic to alfalfa?



## Sundragons (Jun 20, 2018)

So this is a totally new one to me. Family friend bought a holland from us several months ago. Recently she started sneezing and got an initial diagnosis of bunny sniffles from the vet, along with antibiotics. After the meds have been administered, she's still sneezing, but ONLY when she's in the hutch. Another vet visit, and the diagnosis is that she seems to be allergic to the alfalfa they're feeding (she's not 6 mos yet), because it's only when she's in the hutch.

I have to admit, I'm sitting here chuckling to myself about a rabbit that is allergic to it's food, but I do worry about her overall. If she's allergic to alfalfa, that's the main ingredient in the pellets we also feed/suggest, she's going to be a really picky little girl.

Never had this pop up before, and no one else who got kits from that litter has mentioned anything at all, so not sure it's genetic or environmental at this point.

Just... Funny/odd.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 20, 2018)

can they try a grass hay?  definitly have seen bunnies sneeze with dusty hay.


----------



## Sundragons (Jun 20, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> can they try a grass hay?  definitly have seen bunnies sneeze with dusty hay.



That's what the vet suggested. I always recommend more alfalfa than anything up to 6 mos then wean them over, and it's almost time for her anyway. I found a reliable local source of orchard grass, and this particular friend is a coworker as well, so I can just bag him some when I pick up bales (conveniently happens to be the stable where we have our pony, so we're there all the time anyway). He's cutting her over to Timothy now and we'll see how that goes.

The more I thought about it today, the more I think it's not the alfalfa per se, but the dust as you mention @promiseacres. If it was the alf in general, even the pellets would be causing issues and they're not.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 20, 2018)

Sundragons said:


> That's what the vet suggested. I always recommend more alfalfa than anything up to 6 mos then wean them over, and it's almost time for her anyway. I found a reliable local source of orchard grass, and this particular friend is a coworker as well, so I can just bag him some when I pick up bales (conveniently happens to be the stable where we have our pony, so we're there all the time anyway). He's cutting her over to Timothy now and we'll see how that goes.
> 
> The more I thought about it today, the more I think it's not the alfalfa per se, but the dust as you mention @promiseacres. If it was the alf in general, even the pellets would be causing issues and they're not.


I was wondering if they weren't feeding the pellets.  
But if they are I agree, dust! Very common.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 20, 2018)

Wet the alfalfa hay.  I've had to do that for horses.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 21, 2018)

I would agree too on the dust or other micro organisms in the dust rather than alfalfa. Good comments above to go on.


----------

